# Mails vers aol.fr  : ok du webmail mais pas de Mail !!!!



## pickwick (19 Avril 2004)

Bonjour,
mon amie est sous télé2, elle m'envoie des mails sur wanadoo ou .mac sans problèmes à partir de Mail ou du webmail .mac.
Par contre, lorsqu'elle veut envoyer des mails vers des adresses en aol.fr, alors là bizarrement, seuls les messages envoyés par l'intermédiaire du webmail arrivent bien à destination.
Les autres envoyés par MAIL n'arrivent pas à leur destinataire.
Cela ne se produit que pour ces adresses en aol.fr, les mails adressés par MAIL sur d'autres terminaisons arrivent bien.
Quelqu'un peut m'aider ? Merci


----------



## gaetan (20 Avril 2004)

Bonjour,

Je ne peux pas t'aider mais juste dire que je suis chez Aol (plus pour longtemps) et que certains mails n'arrivent pas. Pendant plusieurs semaines, cela a été le cas avec les adresses en provenance de Hotmail. 
Des clients me contactaient via un site et je ne recevais pas leurs e-mails. Désormais, pour m'envoyer un e-mail, il ya deux adresses mises en copie :  les e-mails me parviennent mais sur Aol, ils arrivent une fois sur deux ! Je ne sais pas pourquoi et surtout je ne saurais jamais combien de clients j'ai perdu (il ne faut pas que j'y pense). Le service client n'a rien pus faire mais je reçois toujours autant de spams. Vive Aol...


----------



## pickwick (20 Avril 2004)

Merci ! entre AOL et tele2 et ses nombreux problèmes (voir les forums de Macadsl) il y a vraiment de quoi dire !
Personnellement je suis revenu sur wanadoo après un essai catastrophique d'un mois sur tele2 et je n'ai pas à m'en plaindre même si le prix est élevé (je suis en 1024).
Ceci ne résoud pas le problème de mon amie mais c'est une piste, d'ailleurs l'envoi de mail vers AOl à partir du webmail de tele2 ne fonctionne pas.... ce qui tend à dire que le problème est soit chez tele2 soit chez AOl, en tout cas par sur le mac ou sur Mail...


----------



## pickwick (22 Avril 2004)

La réponse de télé 2 :
De: support.fr@tele2.com 
&gt; Date: 21 avril 2004 15:43:46 GMT+02:00 
&gt; À: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
&gt; Objet: Votre email du 20/04/04. 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; Monsieur , 
&gt; 
&gt; TELE2 vous remercie d'avoir choisi ses services. 
&gt; 
&gt; Nous accusons réception de votre message et vous informons que AOL 
&gt; blackliste actuellement tous les emails 
&gt; 
&gt; @tele2.fr. 
&gt; 
&gt; Ce blacklistage est identifié et des négociations sont en cours avec 
&gt; AOL 
&gt; afin de résoudre le problème rapidement. 
&gt; 
&gt; Merci de patienter. 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; TELE2 vous remercie de votre confiance et vous souhaite un bon surf 
&gt; sur www.tele2internet.fr 
&gt; 
&gt; Support Technique TELE2 Internet 
&gt; Gilles Pierre 
&gt; Chargé de clientèle 

BLACKLISTAGE !!!!!!


----------



## gaetan (22 Avril 2004)

Comme avec Hotmail pendant un temps ! 

Au moins la réponse de Tele2 est claire.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Etat du réseau Tele2 Internet:</font><hr /> 23/04/04, 14:45 : FIN DU BLACKLISTAGE DE TELE2 PAR AOL 
AOL accepte de nouveau les mails envoyés depuis le réseau Tele2. 


[/QUOTE]


----------

